# Nipigon Poodles - Miniatures



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

My friend, Ann Wheeler of Nipigon Poodles, who breeds and shows Miniature poodles has AKC Champion bred black mini puppies available. She knows I am posting this. If interested, Please email or call her at; [email protected] or 918-316-7888
http://www.nipigonpoodles.com/available.php

I have been fortunate to play with and see the puppies. Of course, I get to see all the dogs regularly.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, the puppies are adorable.  I hope they find wonderful homes.


----------

